# The 10 Commandments of CR



## Sporgon (Aug 3, 2013)

Here's a light hearted topic for the weekend.

It's a great community on CR - generally. The only forum I bother with, and I think it is the same for plenty of others.
But there are some real pet topics, so here's a tongue-in-cheek, spoof 10 Commandments adhered to by the CR community. 

I've got two, others can finish it. The more amusing the better.

1. Thou shalt purchase a 135L and pay homage to it daily.

2. Thou shalt only ever shoot in full RAW ( even for facebook ) .........................


----------



## Haydn1971 (Aug 3, 2013)

3. Thou shall bitch about any new lens announced by Canon


----------



## iMagic (Aug 3, 2013)

4. Thou shalt not covet thy neighbours dynamic range


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 3, 2013)

I thought we have this discussion before: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15865.0


----------



## distant.star (Aug 3, 2013)

.
I can't get into the Moses thing, but....

That 1st Commandment is absolute. If you own a Canon SLR and you break that commandment, it's eternal damnation for certain!!!


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 3, 2013)

iMagic said:


> 4. Thou shalt not covet thy neighbours dynamic range


Nice one. Very nice one.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 3, 2013)

That shal't not use HDR to making what is boring, less boring.


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 4, 2013)

iMagic said:


> 4. Thou shalt not covet thy neighbours dynamic range



Clever!


----------



## Waterdonkey (Aug 4, 2013)

"2. Thou shalt only ever shoot in full RAW ( even for facebook ) ........................."

Ha! Yes! ;D


----------



## Jim O (Aug 24, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> That shal't not use HDR to making what is boring, less boring.



That shalt not use HDR to make what is boring more boring.


----------



## duydaniel (Aug 24, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> 2. Thou shalt only ever shoot in full RAW ( even for facebook ) .........................



LOL


----------



## duydaniel (Aug 24, 2013)

5. Thou shalt not worship Nikon


----------



## Zv (Aug 24, 2013)

Thou shalt not take pictures of feline friends on the sabbath!


----------



## Zv (Aug 24, 2013)

Thou shalt not be led astray by the DXO mark. Trust in TDP, amen.


----------



## justawriter (Aug 24, 2013)

Thou shall proclaim thine happiness with the adequacy of thine sensor and lenses until the announcement of new models.

Honor thy camera shop and processing lab

Thou shalt honor the Golden Hour and shoot it only.


----------



## Zv (Aug 24, 2013)

7. Bokeh!


----------



## CANONisOK (Aug 24, 2013)

No graven images or false likenesses = PP skin tones correctly


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 24, 2013)

> 3. Thou shall bitch about any new lens announced by Canon
> 4. Thou shalt not covet thy neighbours dynamic range



I think those got lost in translation. It should be:

3. Thou shall bitch about not having they neighbors dynamic range until thy wizard render it upon you too.

4. Thou shalt not covet every new lens announced by Canon lest thy go bankrupt.


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 24, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> I can't get into the Moses thing, but....
> 
> That 1st Commandment is absolute. If you own a Canon SLR and you break that commandment, it's eternal damnation for certain!!!



Not when you prefer the 85mm F1.8 because it's cheaper and you use it only for portraits.


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 24, 2013)

5. Don't talk of DR and shadow recovery because some Canon fanatics will DR-ive you out from CR.
6. If you talk of DR, your thread is in danger of being flooded again with endless debates from somebody like Neuro and Ankorwat.
7. Prepare some popcorn if you start a subject regarding DR. It'll be very entertaining to read.


----------



## sanj (Aug 24, 2013)

You will not argue with Nuro. The scientist of this forum.  Respect!


----------



## jhanken (Aug 24, 2013)

> 4. Thou shalt not covet thy neighbours dynamic range



4a. Nor thy neighbors 14-24mm


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 24, 2013)

sanj said:


> You will not argue with Nuro. The scientist of this forum.  Respect!



there are others....


----------



## melbournite (Aug 24, 2013)

You shalt stay up late for an imminent announcement of a new xD series camera and bitch long afterwards that it can't also make a coffee.


----------



## melbournite (Aug 24, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > You will not argue with Nuro. The scientist of this forum.  Respect!
> ...



Certainly not me...


----------



## Viggo (Aug 24, 2013)

Though shalt respect the Sigmata..


----------



## Cory (Aug 24, 2013)

Thou shall be nice to people like me when we ask stupid rookie-like questions even when we don't make sense.


----------



## celliottuk (Aug 24, 2013)

I am the LORD your God, and you shall have no other Gods before me, nor shall you worship other false Gods, for I am Canef70200128LIS11 -The Bringer of Light - (Pronounced Canef Lizie)


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thou shalt not take the name of the processor in vain.


----------



## Ron Bailey (Aug 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I thought we have this discussion before: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15865.0



Thou shalt not make a post that only brings up an old discussion


----------



## StepBack (Aug 24, 2013)

Thou shalt not buy a lens because an expert honored it

Thou shalt sell it on eBay after its run its usefulness

Thou shalt pray for a FF fixed lens f2.0 14-140 for under $800


----------



## Joynt Inspirations (Aug 24, 2013)

melbournite said:


> You shalt stay up late for an imminent announcement of a new xD series camera and bitch long afterwards that it can't also make a coffee.



This, too good.

Thou shalt honour thine film days.

Thou shall not lay with a Nikonian.

Thou shall not taketh the name of Canon in vain.

Thou shall not judge ye new camera based upon JPEGs alone.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 24, 2013)

Joynt Inspirations said:


> Thou shall not lay with a Nikonian.


 ;D. ;D

Hillarious !


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Aug 24, 2013)

Thou shall walk from door to door to praise C.
Thou shall pray five times a day, head towards- hm- Japan, were it was born.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 24, 2013)

Yea, though I shoot through the Valley of Nikon...I will fear no DR...for ML is with me.


----------



## Mr Bean (Aug 24, 2013)

sanj said:


> You will not argue with Nuro. The scientist of this forum.  Respect!


Or, to word it another way....

Thou shall take Neuro's word as Gospel


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 25, 2013)

jhanken said:


> > 4. Thou shalt not covet thy neighbours dynamic range
> 
> 
> 
> 4a. Nor thy neighbors 14-24mm



4.b. But thy neighbor shall (better) covet thy 24-70 II and 70-300L (I created them myself! And deemed them good!).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 25, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Joynt Inspirations said:
> 
> 
> > Thou shall not lay with a Nikonian.
> ...



Hah

(well not unless she looks like the Nikonian in that Nikon/Canon music video from a couple years ago )


----------



## Ron Bailey (Aug 25, 2013)

Thou shalt not giggle at those who are not Full Frame. Size does not matter. Much.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 25, 2013)

Ron Bailey said:


> Thou shalt not giggle at those who are not Full Frame. Size does not matter. Much.



I was at my daughter's skating party today and I saw someone with an aps-c body and I believe a 75-300. at 300mm and f5.6, you'd have to kick the iso to unimaginable levels (I didn't see a flash). I don't want to be a snob, but using that setup is like trying to dig a grave with a hand trowel instead of a shovel.


----------



## poias (Aug 25, 2013)

Thou shalt not believe in false scores of DxoMark

Thou shalt not praise usefulness of deep shadow details


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 25, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Ron Bailey said:
> 
> 
> > Thou shalt not giggle at those who are not Full Frame. Size does not matter. Much.
> ...



I believe the result would be something called "abstract." ;D


----------



## Ron Bailey (Aug 25, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Bailey said:
> ...



;D People would post about what a unique perspective he gives to the same, old, tired scenes.  ;D


----------



## Ron Bailey (Aug 25, 2013)

Thou shalt honor thy camera's limitations and not 'fix it in Photoshop'.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 25, 2013)

poias said:


> Thou shalt not believe in false scores of DxoMark



Thou shalt remember that only lens scores from DxOMark and any overall summary scores are false and thou shalt believe in their individual sensor chart scores, for they are true and good.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Aug 25, 2013)

Thou shalt not look at Bornshooter's images at work


----------



## qwerty (Aug 26, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> poias said:
> 
> 
> > Thou shalt not believe in false scores of DxoMark
> ...



+1 

With related commandments/corollaries:
1) You shall ignore any comment that says that you should disregard DxO because their single number scores are meaningless (whoa, meta! -- read as Ted Logan) and you shall not make such comments.

2) You shall ignore any comment that says camera A is better than camera B because it has a higher DxO (sub-) score, and you shall not make such comments. Same goes for "lens A is better than B because it has a higher resolution score", etc.

3) You shall remember that the DxO charts are just one of many measurements of camera quality; the camera system is much more than the sensor (or lens), and DxO isn't even the only group doing measurements on the sensor (or lens).

(Though I don't know anyone else who gives low-level or resolution-corrected results as well or for as many sensors as DxO.)


----------



## Zv (Aug 26, 2013)

I think we have written a CR bible here rather than ten commandments!


----------



## Joynt Inspirations (Aug 26, 2013)

Zv said:


> I think we have written a CR bible here rather than ten commandments!



Jayson 8:21 And on that day the sun slung low in the sky, but yet upon the horizon were three slowly approaching figures of unknown origin. Surely had the traveller been carrying his trusted 200-400L he might have been able to discern the faces of these shifting shapes. Alas 'twas not the case, for he had been on a pilgrimage to the holy land, with merely his nifty fifty in tow … for creative practice and to rediscover his humble beginnings.


----------



## J.R. (Aug 26, 2013)

Thou shall need a 24-70II or a 70-200 II for getting any decent picture, even that of a worn out doorknob!


----------



## tron (Aug 26, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Thou shall need a 24-70II or a 70-200 II for getting any decent picture, even that of a worn out doorknob!


 ;D


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 26, 2013)

so now that we have a list of commandments, what happens should we sin? Will we be cursed to use Vivitar for eternity?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 26, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> so now that we have a list of commandments, what happens should we sin? Will we be cursed to use Vivitar for eternity?



Your camera will be permanently and irrevocably set to green square mode. Some would call that hell.


----------



## RomainF (Aug 26, 2013)

tron said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Thou shall need a 24-70II or a 70-200 II for getting any decent picture, even that of a worn out doorknob!
> ...


 ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > so now that we have a list of commandments, what happens should we sin? Will we be cursed to use Vivitar for eternity?
> ...



Perhaps, but to be made to read temple guy's posts for all eternity would be true damnation


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 27, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> so now that we have a list of commandments, what happens should we sin? Will we be cursed to use Vivitar for eternity?



All your white lens will turn black so they look like everyone else's lens. ;D


----------

